# I've gone naked



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Sorry folks but I am ridiculously excited by having acquired a naked PF and watching that pour develop. I can certainly see why it's so frequently recommended. I bought a walnut handled one off ebay, and it is a nicely balanced and solid. A picture of the PF in situ and when I have worked out how to post it, I'll stick on a short clip of my fifth attempt at a pour.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

I see you've got wood too. Sorry.


----------



## JK009 (Apr 18, 2014)

The walnut handle looks lovely.

At first , I want it. However, when thinking about washing it after it's use, I am worry about it gets wet. The handle finish could be degraded by time. So I went for the plastic one.

How is yours? Do you have to be careful when doing the washing?


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

JK009 said:


> The walnut handle looks lovely.
> 
> At first , I want it. However, when thinking about washing it after it's use, I am worry about it gets wet. The handle finish could be degraded by time. So I went for the plastic one.
> 
> How is yours? Do you have to be careful when doing the washing?


I got a wooden one because it looks so much nicer than the black plastic.... I just unscrew the handle when needed for washing.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

I remember when I first went bottomless it was like on demand coffee porn, well it was after I fixed my poor technique anyway


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

There is nothing better than watching a bottomless pour (actually there probably are a few things better, but it's pretty damn good to watch!)


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

JK009 said:


> The walnut handle looks lovely.
> 
> At first , I want it. However, when thinking about washing it after it's use, I am worry about it gets wet. The handle finish could be degraded by time. So I went for the plastic one.
> 
> How is yours? Do you have to be careful when doing the washing?


 I haven't needed to wash it yet - and I'm not sure that I could unscrew the handle - it looks like it's solidly bonded. I don't think it will need the same level of cleaning as the non-bottomless one and in any event, it would be easy enough to clean it without immersing the handle. The finish on the handle seems top class - time will tell.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Phil104 said:


> I haven't needed to wash it yet - and I'm not sure that I could unscrew the handle - it looks like it's solidly bonded. I don't think it will need the same level of cleaning as the non-bottomless one and in any event, it would be easy enough to clean it without immersing the handle. The finish on the handle seems top class - time will tell.


Best to keep the handle dry, even the "lacquer" used on bar tops deteriorates. The wooden handle will be subject to considerable variations as the P/F heats and cools this could cause fine cracks in the surface allowing moisture in if wetted. Just wipe and buff up with micro fibre cloth.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

El carajillo said:


> Best to keep the handle dry, even the "lacquer" used on bar tops deteriorates. The wooden handle will be subject to considerable variations as the P/F heats and cools this could cause fine cracks in the surface allowing moisture in if wetted. Just wipe and buff up with micro fibre cloth.


 That's great advice, thank you - and a message not to take the robust looking finish for granted.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

seeq said:


> There is nothing better than watching a bottomless pour (actually there probably are a few things better, but it's pretty damn good to watch!)


Seeq you have to get out more:exit:


----------



## KatyBish (Apr 22, 2014)

Love the look of the Walnut, very, very nice







:good:


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Often thought about the wooden handle naked PF, but to me it just doesn't sit right on the classic, think the black plastic sits better.


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

I have something very similar and I like it. All VST baskets fit nicely.


----------



## EarwaxUK (Jan 19, 2014)

Very nice - the wooden handle is lovely. I've paired mine with a La Marzocco Strada basket and it's a good combination


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

EarwaxUK said:


> Very nice - the wooden handle is lovely. I've paired mine with a La Marzocco Strada basket and it's a good combination


 This is my combination, too, and it fits my classic better than the stock handle. Ultimately, a wooden handle or not is clearly a matter of preference. I think the Walnut looks good with the Classic - it is a dark wood - but I also think black looks good. I certainly prefer the feel of it to the stock handle but I know that you can get rounded, black handles too.


----------



## EarwaxUK (Jan 19, 2014)

Yes, mine is a rounded style one with a rubberised grip which I think is far nicer than the plastic ones you get with the machines.


----------

